# Changing NAT on a D-Link DIR-615



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have looked around a bit on this and every 'soltuion' I find is either:

Extremely ambigious 
For a console, whereby it doesn't work for me
Unclear
Just plain wrong

So how can I change the NAT settings, which are currently *strict *to moderate and open?

Thanks for any help,

Fluidz


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Fluidz,
Are you trying to get the NAT open on a PC?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

fluidz I have to assume [since you don't ask a specific question] that this involves a game or xbox? And you are trying to get the game/ps3/xbox to show something other than strict nat?

have you been to portforward.com?


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

I am trying to get this for my PC.

I have been to portforward.com yes.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

First, a static IP address will need to be set up on your computer. Then you will need to enter 192.168.0.1 in the web browser. There is no default password for the router. Once you are inside the configuration page, click the Advanced tab, then Port Forwarding. Then select your computer name and select Xbox Live from the list. Hit Save Settings for the router to reboot and save the entry.


----------

